

Indian Supreme Court website hacked in response to TPB, Vimeo block - Jagat
http://tech2.in.com/news/web-services/supreme-court-website-hacked-in-response-to-tpb-vimeo-block/307532

======
yalogin
People in the Supreme court couldn't care less about these kinds of protests.
It does not impact anyone, though it wastes tax payers money.

Second, piracy in India is a real issue. Its almost at the level in the US
during 1999. Revenues for good movies are not impacted by this obviously but
the bad ones (which is 99% of the movies made) are impacted.

~~~
biggfoot
Piracy is an issue, yes. So is homelessness. If banning is a real solution
then maybe not allowing anyone to own is house is as well, no?

------
thechut
2/3 of the sites were up when I checked them. Although, it looks these sites
haven't been updated since 2003

~~~
biggfoot
Those sites are showpieces. No one ever checks or updates them. I don't think
most people in the govt would even know of the existence of those sites.

